# Newly boosted VR6, oil pressure error HELP.



## kyamcg (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello guys. I was building up my VRT this weekend and ran into one problem. 

The car idles fine, and has no problems if I'm parking and give it a bit of gas (haven't tried revving much while sitting, just about 3k). It's also fine backing out of the driveway. However, I get about halfway down our alley and get the "STOP; Oil pressure, stop engine" warning. So, upon returning, I noticed my oil feed line was leaking oil from atop the turbo. I tightened it up, and same thing. 

Has anyone had something similar happen? I am about to go jack the car up and check my return line to see if it has oil in it, but I figured I would post first to see if anyone else has any ideas.
Also: My oil feed line comes from the top of the oil filter housing. Mine had one sensor on it, using the front-passenger hole. So, I used the front-drivers' side hole for my feed line.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## kyamcg (Sep 11, 2010)

And from what I've read, most people have two oil pressure sensors taking up both of the holes on the housing... it is weird that mine only had one? The other hole just had a 5mm allen head bolt in it.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

It actually said STOP~? 

CEL is normal. You need to have it scanned to clear the codes. As long as the CEL isn't blinking, it's nothing out of the ordinary.

There are 3 sensors. Low pressure (Blue/white/brown..depending on the year) and high pressure (black) The 3rd is the temp sens. The black sens is a 1.4bar & the low temp is .25bar. if the press. goes above or below, the ECU triggers the light. I would start checking the sens, make sure your oil pump is doing it's job and make sure there's nothing blocking it. It could also be something simple as the wires being crossed.

I have the same problem and i have yet to figure it out. I'll let you know when i do


----------



## kyamcg (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to mention, it's a 2001.

Yeah, like the screen came up and in big red said STOP. It definitely scare's me more than a check engine light lol. My CEL is always on for the cat, but this lights up the oil light as well. I'm dropping my oil pan again to double check the return bung. I had it welded in exactly where the Kinetic guide shows.

Thanksf or the info about the sensors. Where are are three at, then? My housing only has one =/ I'd like to hope that it's just the sensors, but what about the oil around the feed line? :banghead:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I'd get it VAG-com'd then.


----------



## kyamcg (Sep 11, 2010)

Got that problem fixed, it was the oil pressure sensor! 

Now a new problem arises. I took it out around town a bit earlier. When I first started driving it, it died on me. Odd, the revs just dropped all the way down. Then as I was pulling down my alley, the same thing happened, and I had to keep my foot on the gas to hold the revs up. And now, when I start it, it idles for a sec then dies. I can give it gas to hold the revs up, but they just fall right past idle.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Check for boost and vac leaks.


----------



## kyamcg (Sep 11, 2010)

Capt, I was thinking the same thing. I know exactly where a vac leak would be coming from, too. While I had my car apart, I removed the SAI pump. I unplugged the pump, removed it, removed the combi-valve, and plugged the hole in the head. Looking at this diagram, there is still a lot left to go. I know the combi-valve had a vaccum line coming off of it that I don't remember plugging... could that be the culprit? I remember seeing the N112 valve (number 5) having an open tube, which I'm assuming went to the combi-valve. What else can I remove of the SAI system, or which lines should I bypass, etc? (I've read DIYs, but there's not exactly a vr6 one out there that I can find)




BarnDweller said:


> *Secondary air injection system, components (2.8L AFP engine)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kyamcg (Sep 11, 2010)

I've removed whatever I have crossed out here. The hose coming off the combi-valve and the hose coming off the N112 that I left open are circled. So, it looks like they are supposed to connect. Should I plug the hole, reroute it, delete the N112 all together, or what?

I'm not too worried about the intake manifold runner control working either, since I'm planning on switching to a SRI soon. Is is possible to just remove this whole system?

Thanks for all the help, I'm ready to have this on the road soon!


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

My car is acting the same... I removed my head and put a OBD1 non sai head on my car... I have no idea where the vac leak could be coming from... I have the sri... I dont know if i removed too much or didnt connect something following... and eagerly awaiting replies... 

I emailed Jeff see what he says


----------

